# Here is the Canon Cinema EOS C70



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 24, 2020)

> Canon’s EOS C70 brings the power of the RF Mount to its Cinema EOS System range for the first time.
> Canon’s smallest and lightest Professional Cinema camera launches alongside a new EF-EOS R Mount adapter to unleash the full creative potential of Canon’s entire EF-Series and RF-Series lens line-up.
> Canon Australia today launches the EOS C70 – a compact, versatile video camera that is the first to combine the powerful image quality of Canon’s Cinema EOS System range with the portability and flexibility of its EOS R line-up. For the first time, filmmakers using a Canon Cinema EOS System camera can enjoy the incredible possibilities of the powerful RF-Series lens range.
> 
> The EOS C70’s powerfully compact design – complete with professional interfaces and input/output terminals and ports – makes it perfectly suited for a broad range of uses including documentaries, productions of all sizes, newsgathering, and events such as weddings. High production social media content has also never...



Continue reading...


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 24, 2020)

That adapter is very interesting!


----------



## spomeniks (Sep 24, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> That adapter is very interesting!


Riiiight? Really didn't expect to see that.


----------



## spomeniks (Sep 24, 2020)

What a fantastic ugly duckling this thing is


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 24, 2020)

spomeniks said:


> Riiiight? Really didn't expect to see that.



Dude, I reported that adapter months ago!


----------



## rontele7 (Sep 24, 2020)

Still no real photos of this thing? What gives?


----------



## CanonGrunt (Sep 24, 2020)

I want it. So excited. Will do all that I need it to do for smaller productions, and will be a great companion to the C300 MK III and C500 MK II that we rent on the bigger productions. Will be a very useful little guy.


----------



## marathonman (Sep 24, 2020)

What resolution are the stills?


----------



## toshiro (Sep 24, 2020)

When do you anticipate US pre-orders?


----------



## MBMedia (Sep 24, 2020)

This is everything I have wanted in a video camera body. Would love to use the c300 mk III especially with the DGO sensor. However, it's still a little rich for my taste. Having something like this checks all the boxes for me! Especially as my current daily driver is the 5D mk IV.

- 4K up to 120
- cheap media
- dual card slots
- internal ND
- real audio inputs
- dual card slots

That, and hopefully this will shut up those that are poo-pooing the R5 and R6 for not being "a professional video camera" as they totally overlook the fact that hybrids WEREN'T DESIGNED AS VIDEO CAMERAS!

Any word on price?


----------



## MBMedia (Sep 24, 2020)

marathonman said:


> What resolution are the stills?



Wouldn't they be just the same as the 4K video being as this is a dedicated cinema body and not a hybrid?


----------



## padam (Sep 24, 2020)

rontele7 said:


> Still no real photos of this thing? What gives?





They've leaked the press release accidentally, rest is coming later.


----------



## Paul Nordin (Sep 24, 2020)

Anything on rumored price and availability date?


----------



## MBMedia (Sep 24, 2020)

spomeniks said:


> Riiiight? Really didn't expect to see that.



I too am pumped at the thought of an OEM speedbooster.


----------



## DBounce (Sep 24, 2020)

rontele7 said:


> Still no real photos of this thing? What gives?


Yeah, a picture is worth a thousand words. Really would like to see the rear layout.


----------



## AdmiralFwiffo (Sep 24, 2020)

MBMedia said:


> I too am pumped at the thought of an OEM speedbooster.


Any good quality comparisons of the R5's 4k crop modes? I imagine down-sampled from 5k looks better than line skipped, though not as nice as down-sampled from 8k obviously.


----------



## rontele7 (Sep 24, 2020)

DBounce said:


> Yeah, a picture is worth a thousand words. Really would like to see the rear layout.



Same here! Specs are only half the story. Still too hard to say if this camera is a winner until we see the monitor, eye piece, grip, and battery compartment.


----------



## DBounce (Sep 24, 2020)

We are only about 11 hours away from the announcement. Are preorders opening tomorrow or will that come later?


----------



## CanonGrunt (Sep 24, 2020)

DBounce said:


> We are only about 11 hours away from the announcement. Are preorders opening tomorrow or will that come later?



No idea, but I am ready either way. I will order one the minute I can. This is the camera I have been waiting for. I have a full set of EF primes, and that new adapter sounds amazing, as well as a full set of FD glass and an awesome RF adapter already that I can’t wait to try out on this thing.


----------



## DBounce (Sep 24, 2020)

CanonGrunt said:


> No idea, but I am ready either way. I will order one the minute I can. This is the camera I have been waiting for. I have a full set of EF primes, and that new adapter sounds amazing, as well as a full set of FD glass and an awesome RF adapter already that I can’t wait to try out on this thing.


Yes, can’t wait to shoot with that DGO sensor... and finally getting to use my RF glass again... sweet.


----------



## Darecinema (Sep 24, 2020)

I am so ready to pre-order this thing. Can’t arrive fast enough...


----------



## Skux (Sep 24, 2020)

The RF mount would make this a dream to use with vintage lenses.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 24, 2020)

So, would the speed booster be usable on the R5 in crop mode? And, adding one stop making f~1.2 lenses effectively f~.95?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 24, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> That adapter is very interesting!


There is already a Metabones adapter.
One of my friends complained that his expensive cinema lenses were not as sharp.
I would think this adapter would have the same issue, but it should provide better compatibility with lenses.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 24, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> So, would the speed booster be usable on the R5 in crop mode? And, adding one stop making f~1.2 lenses effectively f~.95?


It would be equivalent to not cropping in the first place with the added risk of diminishing the quality of the lense.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 24, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> There is already a Metabones adapter.
> One of my friends complained that his expensive cinema lenses were not as sharp.
> I would think this adapter would have the same issue.


I wouldn’t. Canon know how to make damn good adapters, the 1.4 TC’s are very good.


----------



## capa150 (Sep 24, 2020)

Paul Nordin said:


> Anything on rumored price and availability date?


----------



## CanonGrunt (Sep 24, 2020)

capa150 said:


>



And a kidney. Still getting it.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Sep 24, 2020)

Skux said:


> The RF mount would make this a dream to use with vintage lenses.



Absolutely. A major reason why I’ve been holding out. I used FD glass on my M5 for stills a ton, and those images were always beautiful. Always wanted to film something with them, but I never converted them to EF and the M5 really isn’t a contender for video. Now I won’t have to convert them at all. The FD to RF adapters are pretty amazing. I also used some leica glass on an EOS R a couple of times and those stills turned out beautifully as well. Cannot wait to film something with those and this. The RF mount is so versatile with what you can do with it. There is an adapter for almost any vintage lens mount out already. Canon really went the right way with it, even though I still love my M5 for a little walk around day to day camera.


----------



## analoggrotto (Sep 24, 2020)

The article cites full functionality with 3 new EF lenses. But would it still Autofocus on an R5 with a EF 50mm F1.2L? And turn it into a 36mm F0.85?? With AF???? Did I sell that lens too fast ???????


----------



## CanonGrunt (Sep 24, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> The article cites full functionality with 3 new EF lenses. But would it still Autofocus on an R5 with a EF 50mm F1.2L? And turn it into a 36mm F0.85?? With AF???? Did I sell that lens too fast ???????



I’m not sure exactly, but I do know B&H and Adorama sold out of copies of the EF 50mm 1.2 L


----------



## H. Jones (Sep 24, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> The article cites full functionality with 3 new EF lenses. But would it still Autofocus on an R5 with a EF 50mm F1.2L? And turn it into a 36mm F0.85?? With AF???? Did I sell that lens too fast ???????


Speedboosters create a 1.6x crop sensor image circle, so I'm sure when you put the adapter on a non-crop camera it will default to crop-mode only to prevent the dark circle around the corners. This would equate the perspective of a 50mm f/0.85 on the R5's 17 megapixel crop mode.


----------



## fingerstein (Sep 24, 2020)

Maybe there is hope...


----------



## rontele7 (Sep 24, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> The article cites full functionality with 3 new EF lenses. But would it still Autofocus on an R5 with a EF 50mm F1.2L? And turn it into a 36mm F0.85?? With AF???? Did I sell that lens too fast ???????



It’s a S35 sensor, so it’ll be a 50mm equivalent with speedbooster.

50x1.5x.71 = 53

Also, speedboosters aren’t magic. It won’t change the f-stop of the lens.


----------



## rontele7 (Sep 24, 2020)

fingerstein said:


> Maybe there is hope...


Can you post a link to this gallery? Or at least post a photo of the back of the camera?


----------



## fingerstein (Sep 24, 2020)

rontele7 said:


> Can you post a link to this gallery? Or at least post a photo of the back of the camera?








Canon Vision: A Virtual Trade Show - Canon Svenska


Explore Canon’s full range of Pro AV products and solutions and gain insight into the technology from our team of product specialists and industry-leading professionals, in our virtually reproduced trade show environment.




www.canon.se


----------



## rontele7 (Sep 24, 2020)

fingerstein said:


> Canon Vision: A Virtual Trade Show - Canon Svenska
> 
> 
> Explore Canon’s full range of Pro AV products and solutions and gain insight into the technology from our team of product specialists and industry-leading professionals, in our virtually reproduced trade show environment.
> ...



Doesn’t work, bummer! 

Can you tell us what’s on the back of the camera? Is there a monitor or vidwfinder?


----------



## Ben Sparrow (Sep 24, 2020)

Very nice camera. I still prefer the EOS C200B for under $4,000. 12bit RAW light recording at 24fps and 30fps and full size XLR ports cannot be beat for that price. I grade my files on DaVinci Resolve and then just export them to 10bit directly from my CFast card.


----------



## rontele7 (Sep 24, 2020)

Man this website is useless. The camera is practically launched and this web host STILL won’t release his photos from a month ago. I don’t see a reason to ever visit this site again, sorry guys.


----------



## suteren (Sep 24, 2020)

rontele7 said:


> Man this website is useless. The camera is practically launched and this web host STILL won’t release his photos from a month ago. I don’t see a reason to ever visit this site again, sorry guys.


that escalated quickly


----------



## DBounce (Sep 24, 2020)

With that speedbooster it might actually give the C70 an edge over the C300 Mk III.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Sep 24, 2020)

rontele7 said:


> Man this website is useless. The camera is practically launched and this web host STILL won’t release his photos from a month ago. I don’t see a reason to ever visit this site again, sorry guys.



Bye.


----------



## HarryFilm (Sep 24, 2020)

rontele7 said:


> Man this website is useless. The camera is practically launched and this web host STILL won’t release his photos from a month ago. I don’t see a reason to ever visit this site again, sorry guys.



===

What has been left unsaid is that there is ANOTHER set of products coming down the pipeline and it is a set of VERY LARGE SENSOR (i.e. 65mm and greater sensors) still photo, hybrid and cinema cameras that are FULLY GLOBAL SHUTTER with a full set of primo-quality lenses (i.e. FAST and EXPENSIVE!) coming out at the same time!

When you're getting into 65mm (or greater!) on a CMOS image sensor, the microns-per-photosite size (i.e. 6.8 microns or larger at DCI 8k resolutions!) means that 16-bits per channel colour rendition (48-bit RGB colour), dynamic range and light sensitivity GO THROUGH THE ROOF in terms of attaining UTTERLY SUPERB LEVELS OF STILL PHOTO AND VIDEO QUALITY!

What a shock this is gonna be to the Canon/Sony/Fuji/Panasonic/Pentax/etc. community!

Cough, Cough! Hint, Hint!

V


----------



## felipeolveram (Sep 24, 2020)

rontele7 said:


> Man this website is useless. The camera is practically launched and this web host STILL won’t release his photos from a month ago. I don’t see a reason to ever visit this site again, sorry guys.



Honestly I do feel like this is a mentally abusive relationship not to mention the financials but I’m here for it.


----------



## Joel C (Sep 24, 2020)

This is really exciting to see coming out. I am waiting with my fingers crossed this is somehow in the budget! 

If I can just find a buyer for this kidney...


----------



## Twinix (Sep 24, 2020)

Great! C70 is a good start for what i want in my next camera, my first cinema camera. I don't need 4k 120p, so the C50 is what I want. Love the adapter, that means I can get the EF 24-105 and not have to save up for a 18-80.. Now hopefully the C50 uses BPA and at least mini xlr too. Sadly we don't get full size XLR and SDI, but after all thats ok. Luckily it has SD cards. Also wondering how good I could mount a Ninja V, to get ProRes recording.


----------



## Stanly (Sep 24, 2020)

Might be a lovely camera! Speedbooster is intriguing. If only there was a hybrid to pair it with or use in cases when you need same FOV for photos and video!

BTW, I remember "no internal RAW at lunch" bit from the rumor – let's see what they'll have to say about that!


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 24, 2020)

rontele7 said:


> Man this website is useless. The camera is practically launched and this web host STILL won’t release his photos from a month ago. I don’t see a reason to ever visit this site again, sorry guys.


If they can´t whine about the camera, they whine about Canonrumors.
But they whine...how cute!


----------



## Tremotino (Sep 24, 2020)

Soo is this the real competitor to the A7siii? I'm not into video but it seams that canon nailed it this time. 
My favorites:
DGO super 35mm sensor
DP AF! 
4k up to 120fps
Nice body, quite small.

So where is sony better? Remember you need external recorders for the sony right?


----------



## fingerstein (Sep 24, 2020)

Tremotino said:


> Soo is this the real competitor to the A7siii?


The question should be if this is a competitor for FX6. I think the price would be very close.


----------



## Kam (Sep 24, 2020)

Tremotino said:


> Soo is this the real competitor to the A7siii? I'm not into video but it seams that canon nailed it this time.
> My favorites:
> DGO super 35mm sensor
> DP AF!
> ...



Well....
Size: A7S3 is tiny.
Sensor: A7S3 is FF, so better low light and DoF
IBIS: This has no IBIS, which some say is not necessary, but it is nice to have.

Not much else I guess?


----------



## telemaque (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks for the information. 

Adaptor is okay but personally I am not that excited about it... 
All other Cinema cameras from Canon have a S35 sensor and no one is using an adaptor on top of it or did I miss something?!

S35 is okay, we do not need FF sensor for Video, it makes life difficult.

Shooting a portrait or an interview video of someone at 3 m distance with an 85mm at f1.2 this gives you...
9 cm Depth of Field ie less than 4 inches DoF !
Very easy to ge that person out of focus... It is a video so the person moves !
Conclusion you will close your aperture to increase that Depth of Field an avoid unfocused footage.

So S35 is good enough. 
We could use the normal EF-R adaptor with no optics in it.
That way our L-lenses will remain high quality optics with no risk of lower quality because of an adaptor.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 24, 2020)

telemaque said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Adaptor is okay but personally I am not that excited about it...
> All other Cinema cameras from Canon have a S35 sensor and no one is using an adaptor on top of it or did I miss something?!
> ...



9cm depth of field is plenty when you have good auto focus wouldn't you say?


----------



## telemaque (Sep 24, 2020)

Kam said:


> Sensor: A7S3 is FF, so better low light and DoF
> IBIS: This has no IBIS, which some say is not necessary, but it is nice to have.
> 
> Not much else I guess?



*Better in low light:* 
Yes.

*DoF?* 
I disagree the DoF is so short it is a problem. 
Please see my other message.

From your name, it seems you have a GH5 and a S5 from Lumix. Right?
I am sure you can confirm that GH5 is much easier to use with its M4/3 sensor than the S5, where you will have many out of focus footages.

It is funny to see all this trend on FF sensor. 
Great for photo, but not that great for Video.
S35 seems to be a perfect compromise between low light and acceptable DoF.
Maybe why professional cameras are still on S35?

*AF *
Canon has a good tracking history on this, Sony is excellent on that too, Lumix not that good.
IBIS could have a been nice, but my DJI gimbal could do the job when absolutly necessary.
However, I would have appreciated an IBIS.

Remain the main question: *Price?*


----------



## telemaque (Sep 24, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> 9cm depth of field is plenty when you have good auto focus wouldn't you say?



On the paper you are right: good AF and 9cm should be good.

In real, you see this AF working constantly and not always the best feeling.
Maybe a personal taste...

I prefer manual focusing and larger DoF, it gives for my personal taste a better feeling.

This remark was just to say this S35 sensor is big enough for me and I would not use the adaptor, unless you need extra large Fiel of View.
16mm with S35 gives 24mm equivalent FoV.


----------



## analoggrotto (Sep 24, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Speedboosters create a 1.6x crop sensor image circle, so I'm sure when you put the adapter on a non-crop camera it will default to crop-mode only to prevent the dark circle around the corners. This would equate the perspective of a 50mm f/0.85 on the R5's 17 megapixel crop mode.


OK good. so me and my RF50 will live happily ever after after once Mrs. R5 arrives by x-mas. No evil magic from this speedbooster is needed. 

I'm really tired and missed the S35 part of this, it was a little bit too obvious and I do know better having read about speedboosters for FF lenses on M43 systems. 

Canon is the old man at the party that just took out a key of the finest, smoothest coke while everyone else is messing around with weed.


----------



## DBounce (Sep 24, 2020)

Kam said:


> Well....
> Size: A7S3 is tiny.
> Sensor: A7S3 is FF, so better low light and DoF
> IBIS: This has no IBIS, which some say is not necessary, but it is nice to have.
> ...



I think the A7S3 brings a lot to the table and both make sense to own. Here are some pluses to the Sony:

The A7S3 can output ProRes Raw... and that feature is supported as of release of the camera. No waiting for months to get raw support.
Weather sealed body
Stills support... Which while only 12MP nonetheless can work for albums and even a magazine size print without issue.
Weather sealed body.
Hot shoe/flash support.
Records gyro data for post stabilization.


----------



## fingerstein (Sep 24, 2020)

I bet that Canon adapter is way more expensive than Metabones. Let's see how expensive this camera will be if we add up all the accessories.


----------



## Franklyok (Sep 24, 2020)

marathonman said:


> What resolution are the stills?



Obviosly 4k is 8mpx. Its like that old canon 350D. It works for web very well. 

No raw video? 

So canon says it could be used for news gathering. Can on go and shoot football with this. Is thee no more rolling shutter. 

Does anyone know whats the sensor read out speed for c300 3. Is there Any rolling shutter in c300 3? Obviously the same sensor.


----------



## Fris (Sep 24, 2020)

Can someone explain why a speedbooster works as an adapter between a full-frame lens and a full-frame mount? I would expect EF to adapt to RF without glass in between, just like on the EOS R series.


----------



## Franklyok (Sep 24, 2020)

Fris said:


> Can someone explain why a speedbooster works as an adapter between a full-frame lens and a full-frame mount? I would expect EF to adapt to RF without glass in between, just like on the EOS R series.



It is between ff lens and crop sensor. You get 1 stop of light more. Thats why it is called speedbooster.


----------



## seasonascent (Sep 24, 2020)

Yo it has a flippy screen.


----------



## Go Wild (Sep 24, 2020)

Here you have the camera:


----------



## marathonman (Sep 24, 2020)

Yay....


----------



## Arod820 (Sep 24, 2020)

1070p in super 16 mode? It crops the sensor in 1080???? That’s disappointing.


----------



## Arod820 (Sep 24, 2020)

Arod820 said:


> 1070p in super 16 mode? It crops the sensor in 1080???? That’s disappointing.


I read it too fast they meant 180fps


----------



## Twinix (Sep 24, 2020)

Abou the R5 and r6 they said «And canon log 3 in the future» hmm.. official hint?


----------



## peters (Sep 24, 2020)

Body only $5,499.00








Canon EOS C70 Promises Pro Cinema in Compact Design







www.bhphotovideo.com





Thats a pretty nice camera in my opinion  Certainly more appealing than the C200 in my opinion. Maybe they will add raw?


----------



## highdesertmesa (Sep 24, 2020)

MBMedia said:


> I too am pumped at the thought of an OEM speedbooster.



Assuming it will work on the R bodies, it really makes crop mode on the R5 + EF lenses more valuable in low light.


----------



## LukasS (Sep 24, 2020)

I was hesitant for R5/R6 but if tests show this baby is capable - I'm in. I think this can really have huge impact on independent film making


----------



## DBounce (Sep 24, 2020)

Ordered... now the wait. My A7S3 arrives today so I’ll have some fun playing with that bad boy while I wait.


----------



## Stu_bert (Sep 24, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Assuming it will work on the R bodies, it really makes crop mode on the R5 + EF lenses more valuable in low light.


Alas no, according to newsshooter (Aus site). Only for the c70, no other body


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 24, 2020)

40 Mins of C70 goodness!!


----------



## Etienne (Sep 24, 2020)

spomeniks said:


> What a fantastic ugly duckling this thing is



It is a work of art, and a thing of beauty!


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 24, 2020)

Fris said:


> Can someone explain why a speedbooster works as an adapter between a full-frame lens and a full-frame mount? I would expect EF to adapt to RF without glass in between, just like on the EOS R series.


You don't need the speed booster. You can use the regular one too. You'll just get the normal crop on the field of view you'd expect when using a FF lens on a crop body. The speedboster is just another option to widen that out back to the 'normal' FOV of the lens. 

-Brian


----------



## filmmakerken (Sep 24, 2020)

The C70 & speed booster are obviously aimed at shooters with existing Canon EF glass rather than those of us wanting to go all RF glass. The EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II USM is the same price (on B&H) as the RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM but the "native" RF lens will have a crop factor. While I'm excited about the C70 there is still the issue that the Super 35 sensor negates some of the value of RF lenses. I own the RF 28-70mm f/2L, a much nicer lens than the three EF lenses compatible with the speed booster, but it becomes something along the lines of a 48-120mm with the Super 35 sensor. 

I suspect Canon will eventually release this camera body with the R5's 8K full frame sensor, but not until they have more RF mount cinema lenses.


----------



## EduPortas (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm sure this will be a good product by Canon.

But at this price the C200 seems more attractive, mainly for the ultra chunky RAW codec.
Not sure who the C70 is for. At $5500 it's clearly not for the average V-Logger or amateur.
Those RF lenses can be expensive and the C70 seems designed to take the most advantage of them.

As of this moment it's exactly the same price as the C200, which also has the huge advantage
of being able to use tons of EF lenses natively.


----------



## Aaron D (Sep 24, 2020)

OK, wonderful camera--but it looks like a hedge hog:


----------



## magarity (Sep 24, 2020)

Since there's nonstop whining about the R5/R6 video modes, can we expect to start hearing how the C70 takes lousy stills and is crippled on purpose to protect that other line of products?


----------



## jam05 (Sep 24, 2020)

Nice Camera that I will order pretty soon.


----------



## SaP34US (Sep 24, 2020)

What will it cost?


----------



## Franklyok (Sep 24, 2020)

magarity said:


> Since there's nonstop whining about the R5/R6 video modes, can we expect to start hearing how the C70 takes lousy stills and is crippled on purpose to protect that other line of products?



4k or 8 mpx... I remember those times when canon 8mpx 20D was great camera. It's enough for web usage. So lets start whining. No mechanical shutter, only electronic shutter. Rolling shutter - with fast moving objects - we'd get only distorted images because of slow read out. There . These greedy enginers want to protect photography line of products. Environment / Nature destroyers. Environment concious / responsible consumers want all in one product and canon not giving it. Thats sad. 

There.


----------



## CJudge (Sep 24, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> It would be equivalent to not cropping in the first place with the added risk of diminishing the quality of the lense.



It'll effectively be a trade-off between lens sharpness and sensor noise. The glass in the adaptor may very well somewhat reduce the fidelity of the image hitting the sensor, but the quantity of light hitting the cropped area of the sensor will be doubled, so the ISO used could be halved, thus halving noise.

Unless the original poster was hoping for a benefit in stills shooting... in which case, yes, the noise issue would be moot, as the resolution would also be dropped, resulting in the same effective noise.


----------



## Arod820 (Sep 24, 2020)

This with my Sigma Art zooms is all I wanted, I mean besides the form factor. Being able to use EF-s glass is a major plus that hasn’t been mentioned. Let’s see what we get on Black Friday.


----------



## zonoskar (Sep 25, 2020)

It does have IBIS?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 25, 2020)

zonoskar said:


> It does have IBIS?


No. C70 has EIS that coordinates with approved Canon lenses with the correct firmware.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 25, 2020)

rontele7 said:


> Man this website is useless. The camera is practically launched and this web host STILL won’t release his photos from a month ago. I don’t see a reason to ever visit this site again, sorry guys.


If you release early photos even after the fact it might be easy for Canon to work out where they were from, putting future rumors in jeopardy. But don’t forget this is a rumors site, not a fact based encyclopedia! Have fun with it!


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Sep 25, 2020)

peters said:


> Body only $5,499.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adding RAW would take a lot of compression to save to V90 SD cards.
C200 can only save RAW light to CFast cards.


----------



## analoggrotto (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Franklyok (Sep 25, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Adding RAW would take a lot of compression to save to V90 SD cards.
> C200 can only save RAW light to CFast cards.



So internal raw is excluded because of sd cards. External raw is possible but unlikely. Canon never co-operates with external recorder manufacturers.


----------



## peters (Sep 25, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> View attachment 192985


what what what??? Whats happening? :-D Is it realy THAT much better? O.O


----------



## peters (Sep 25, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Adding RAW would take a lot of compression to save to V90 SD cards.
> C200 can only save RAW light to CFast cards.


Aaah, true, I forgot about that. 
It supports UHS II though, so currently up to 300mb/s. Maybe it works with RAW light, which is 7.5GB/min, so 125mb/s =)


----------



## Hernan (Sep 25, 2020)

HarryFilm said:


> ===
> 
> What has been left unsaid is that there is ANOTHER set of products coming down the pipeline and it is a set of VERY LARGE SENSOR (i.e. 65mm and greater sensors) still photo, hybrid and cinema cameras that are FULLY GLOBAL SHUTTER with a full set of primo-quality lenses (i.e. FAST and EXPENSIVE!) coming out at the same time!
> 
> ...



Why can't you just stop talking about that magic camera? It'll never happen. Just think back for how long you're talking about it and it still hasn't been released. Simply because it doesn't exist.


----------



## analoggrotto (Sep 26, 2020)

peters said:


> what what what??? Whats happening? :-D Is it realy THAT much better? O.O


Seriously, when will this reach DSLRs???


----------



## HarryFilm (Sep 26, 2020)

Hernan said:


> Why can't you just stop talking about that magic camera? It'll never happen. Just think back for how long you're talking about it and it still hasn't been released. Simply because it doesn't exist.



---

The 50.3 megapixel/DCI-8k 65mm sensor Global Shutter combined stills/video camera is sitting in front of me right at this moment .... and so are the two 2/3rds inch and APS-C large sensor 50.3 megapixel/DCI-8k super-smartphones. Kinda hard to argue with working products I've been using/shooting with for over a year and a half now! It also helps that I was the one who developed their breakthrough video/audio compression system (i.e. their CODECs)

V


----------



## Joules (Sep 26, 2020)

HarryFilm said:


> Kinda hard to argue with working products I've been using/shooting with for over a year and a half now! It also helps that I was the one who developed their *breaththrough* video/audio compression system (i.e. their CODECs)


No offense, but that typo is really fitting for all your vaporware products  

I respect the passion you demonstrate with your posts, but I don't think you can blame people for arguing with your spotless record of predictions and products we'll see eventually


----------



## jam05 (Sep 26, 2020)

Ok. Now where is Canon's $999 camera? Let's have it. It's darn near October. Where are the low end mirrorless basic cameras that don't break the budget? Enough already on just superspec devices. Where are the cameras for all those working from home and don't need to spend a gazillion just to get content out. $600 - $1000. Where are they?


----------



## HarryFilm (Sep 27, 2020)

Joules said:


> No offense, but that typo is really fitting for all your vaporware products
> 
> I respect the passion you demonstrate with your posts, but I don't think you can blame people for arguing with your spotless record of predictions and products we'll see eventually




---

Fixed the spelling mistake! -- i.e. "Breakthrough CODEC"

Let's just say that a tad more of my predictions have come through the pipeline than you think..... ;-)  

I should note though, I'm STILL waiting for the LIGHT and FAST Canon or SIGMA 
135mm-to-650mm f/2.8-to-f/4 Sports Zoom EF-mount and RF-mount Lenses!

V


----------



## SteveC (Sep 28, 2020)

Joules said:


> No offense, but that typo is really fitting for all your vaporware products
> 
> I respect the passion you demonstrate with your posts, but I don't think you can blame people for arguing with your spotless record of predictions and products we'll see eventually



I finally decided the best thing to do with a phony liar like him is put him on ignore.


----------

